# [XORG] Kit logitech MX5000/MX1000

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous !

Je voulais simplement savoir si certains d'entre vous avaient réussi à configurer correctement ce kit clavier/souris (avec les fonctionnalités supplémentaires... enfin un maximum).

Pour être franc je n'ai pas encore récupérer ma carte mère qui est en SAV (je raconte ma vie) et entre temps j'ai acheté ce kit. Avec du recul, je pense avoir fait une connerie de l'acheter car je suis à 90% sur Gentoo et en surfant un peu je m'apperçoit qu'il n'y a pas de tuto précis. Donc je me prépare psychologiquement à nager...

Bref merci d'avance pour vos réponses!

----------

## CryoGen

xev est ton ami ^_^ , avec derriere un petit xbindkey

----------

## E11

tu peux aussi regarder du cote de evdev pour la souris  :Wink:  et faire une petite recherche sur le forum pour ton clavier/souris/ensemble, tu y trouveras pleins d'info  :Wink:  (comme par exemple celle-ci si c'est le bon clavier,...) bref bonne recherche  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Effectivement, la fonction de recherche est plutôt pas mal.   :Wink: 

Et quand elle est utilisée dans notre beau sous-forum, elle donne ça :

[HOWTO] touches multimédia non reconnues par xev

[HOWTO] Utiliser une MX1000 avec evdev

Enjoy !

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Merci pour ces infos les gars!

Je viens de m'appercevoir qu'il y avait un sous forum.... il serait peut être temps d'acheter des lunnettes   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Effectivement, la fonction de recherche est plutôt pas mal.  

 

Sur google, c'est vrai mais sur fgo, comment dire : beurk ? (tout de même, faudrait faire qque-chose à ce sujet  :Sad:  ) 

 *Quote:*   

> [HOWTO] Utiliser une MX1000 avec evdev

 

Très bon article mais il date de 2006 et ne tient pas compte de l'evdev nouveau !

 *man evdev wrote:*   

>       Option "Device" "string"
> 
> [ snip ]
> 
> Please note that use of this option is strongly discouraged.

 

En raison des probs que j'ai eu à l'époque pour garder un "eventx" stable, j'utilise plutôt la syntaxe ci-dessous et je ne m'embarasse plus de règle udev  ( bien que celà reste possible pour garder le côté "sexy" de la chose  :Wink: ):

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> 	Identifier	"MX1000"
> 
> 	Driver	"evdev"
> ...

 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

dès que je modifie xorg.conf, X ne veut plus démarrer...

Que faire pour utiliser ma MX 1000 pleinement ?

----------

## julroy67

Bon c'est pas pour faire de la pub (si c'est perçu comme tel vous pouvez supprimer), mais je pense que sur notre site tu peux trouver des infos pour ta souris Logitech, ici notamment : http://www.jeuxlinux.fr/a74-Souris_Logitech.html

----------

